# elixier des wasserwandelns



## Latharíl (16. April 2008)

wie kann man dieses elixier erlernen?


----------



## gOOvER (16. April 2008)

Zu nem Schami ganz lieb Bitte, Bitte sagen, wenn der in der Nähe ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein, Rezept kaufen/suchen. Richtigen Skill haben und lernen.  So wie andere Dinge auch.


----------



## gOOvER (16. April 2008)

Arg, sorry for DoPo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tirkari (18. April 2008)

gOOvER schrieb:


> Nein, Rezept kaufen/suchen. Richtigen Skill haben und lernen.  So wie andere Dinge auch.


Nicht sonderlich hilfreich, meinst du nicht auch?
Du sagst weder, wo er dieses Rezept finden oder kaufen könnte, noch, wo er das herausbekommen könnte.

Vermutlich kannst du es nicht, weil es dieses Rezept scheinbar nicht gibt, aber gerade dann ist so eine Antwort wie deine eigentlich völlig unnötig.

In der Berufeliste für Alchies bei Buffed steht das Elixier zwar drin auch mit Zutatenangaben, aber ohne irgendeinen Hinweis auf ein Rezept - und die Alchilehrer können das auch nicht beeibringen (das hab ich selber schonmal getestet)
Bisher scheint die einzige Quelle für dieses Elixier also das Angeltagesquest zu sein, wo es ja in dem Beutel, den es als Belohnung gibt, drin sein kann. Und wer weiß, vielleicht gibt es ja auch als ganz seltenen Drop aus dem Beutel das passende Rezept dazu - aber wenn ja, habe ich das trotzdem noch nirgends gelesen, daß das wer bekommen hätte.


----------



## Schneelilie (18. April 2008)

Also vielleicht, nur so als Idee, dropt auch das Rezept bei der Angelquest? Warum auch nicht, das ist mit dem Buch für die Fischtracker auch so.


----------



## gOOvER (18. April 2008)

Also um meine bisherige Aussage mit noch mehr Info's zu bereichern, habe ich mal Onkel Google bemüht. (Hätte der TE ebenfalls machen können) und habe folgendes rausgefunden:

Das Rezept sollte mit Patch 2.3.3 eingeführt werden, ist es aber anscheinend nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt dieses Rezept definitiv nicht. Es wird nur das Elixier beim Angelquest als Belohnung gedroppt.

Also bleiben als Möglichkeiten, um Wasserzuwandeln nur den Angelquest zu machen oder wie schon erwähnt, einen Schamanen (ich habe ehrlich keine Ahnung welche Klasse das noch kann) zu fragen damit man das gebufft bekommt


----------



## Schneelilie (18. April 2008)

Also gebufft kriegen kann mans nur von Schamanen ^^ Sich selbst kann das aber auch ein Priester buffen.


----------



## SatansZorn (20. April 2008)

man kanns doch im AH kaufen 

also muss es ja auch irgendwer herstellen können ^^


----------



## gOOvER (20. April 2008)

SatansZorn schrieb:


> man kanns doch im AH kaufen
> 
> also muss es ja auch irgendwer herstellen können ^^



Wie schon oben erwähnt: ich denke, die Leute die das im AH verkaufen, bekommen das beim Angelquest.


----------



## Lootelf (23. April 2008)

gOOvER schrieb:


> Wie schon oben erwähnt: ich denke, die Leute die das im AH verkaufen, bekommen das beim Angelquest.



So ist es.

Das Elixier ist manchmal in dem Sack für die Questbelohnung beim Angelquest drin.

Es gibt derzeit kein rezept, mit dem dieses Elixier hergestellt werden kann.


----------



## Szunzu (24. April 2008)

Schneelilie schrieb:


> Also gebufft kriegen kann mans nur von Schamanen ^^ Sich selbst kann das aber auch ein Priester buffen.



Priester können wasserwandeln buffen ? öhm ?


----------



## dejaspeed (24. April 2008)

Eher levitieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (24. April 2008)

bekommt man bei der angelquest.
ich verbrauchen jeden tag 1-2 bei der quest mit den dämmerklingen wo man die segel anzünden muss. 
das erste schiff ist immer überfarmt und ich hab nie bock zum nächsten schiff zu schwimmen ^^


----------

